

Stealth Mode - Who's In, Who's Out - organicgrant
http://stealthmodewatch.com/Latest

======
carbocation
I found this interesting:

[http://stealthmodewatch.com/DisplayFiling?id=1f42cd39-ae57-4...](http://stealthmodewatch.com/DisplayFiling?id=1f42cd39-ae57-46a3-9eef-32beaef04fd0)

Joyent sold in late July 2010 for $15,000,000?

